# ftp client

## sobers_2002

which is the best one..........is there anything like flashget available?????

----------

## SuperLag

It's all a matter of preference, my friend.  

I use two FTP clients.  

One for the command line (ncftp).   Another for the GUI (gFTP).

----------

## hermes_jr

Nautilus (to locate file) + prozilla (to download it)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kipper

command line -> lftp

gui -> gftp

----------

## DrACoNuS

pftpfxp is teh bomb!

----------

## sobers_2002

uhhh.........actually there is one more need that i was looking 4ward to..........i have a broadband......and outward net access requires authentication thru a proxy server........does ny ftp client support that ??? i have to upload files to an outside server  :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## moby

Another vote for ncftp.

-moby

----------

## merclude

if you're gonna fxp, pftpfxp (i think that's it, someone else mentioned it..) is cool.

command line i've always just used ftp, ill have to try this ncftp...

gui, gftp..there's also a gui flashfxp clone out there but i think i tried it and it wasnt that great/stable..

----------

## iamdave

I'd recommend a windows client called Filezilla, with wine.

http://filezilla.sourceforge.net

Better than gFTP, for sure  :Smile: 

----------

## z0rr0

lftp is teh roxxor >D

----------

## Shrekkie

gftp for GUI

sftp for secure ftp via CLI

----------

## lunarg

I use commandline gFTP, and IglooFTP for X.

IglooFTP is not free, but it's a very good one, worth its money.

----------

## hardcampa

gftp for a nice GUI

lftp for a serious command-line ftp client.

ncftp is good but doesn't stand a chance against lftp once you realise all lftp can do (FXP, SFTP, not to mention alt 1 2 3 for example to start different sessions, feels like screen), I once were a rabid fan of ncftp then I found lftp   :Cool: 

Check out its feature list:

LFTP feature list

----------

## Vulpes_Vulpes

 *iamdave wrote:*   

> I'd recommend a windows client called Filezilla, with wine.
> 
> http://filezilla.sourceforge.net
> 
> Better than gFTP, for sure 

 

I go along with you! They even do bugfixes for FileZilla under Wine!

You have:

FTP

FTP over SSL

FTP over TSL

FTP over SSL/TSL

SFTP using SSH2

----------

## UberLord

 *Vulpes_Vulpes wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I go along with you! They even do bugfixes for FileZilla under Wine!
> 
> You have:
> ...

 

gFTP does all of that   :Cool: 

----------

## jjlit

I just wanted to agree with previous posts in this thread about LFTP.  You cannot go wrong with that.  I was looking for a FlashFXP replacement ever since I switched to Gentoo.  Let me tell you LFTP is one serious command line ftp client.  Read the man page a couple times and set up your config and this product is beauty.

FYI.. A new major version (3.0.0) was just released today!!!!!

----------

## goddang

There's a great new FTP client seeing the light of day, it has a bit

of rough edges as it is pretty early in development. But it looks

really promissing, fast and lightweight(If you have KDE installed  :Wink:  )

http://kasablanca.berlios.de

----------

## goom

I prefer gFTP. It is easy to use and gives me all features I need.

----------

## pulz

 *goddang wrote:*   

> There's a great new FTP client seeing the light of day, it has a bit
> 
> of rough edges as it is pretty early in development. But it looks
> 
> really promissing, fast and lightweight(If you have KDE installed  )
> ...

 

Hehe, i noticed that yeasterday my self on the weekly freshmeat standard search  :Wink: 

The ap is kewl, but i cant seem to be able to connect to 2 ftp servers in the release version 0.30 atleast.

Since it says it supports fxp i am a bit suprised

And its was i suprised over how "lame" his security notes where, he realy should have written the auth tsl and so on.

Instead of secureity level 1,2,3

----------

## pivertd

I think it's simple, Use :

ncftp in console

gFtp in Gnome

Kbear in KDE (excellent !!)

FileZilla under Windows (excellent too..)

Bye   :Smile: 

----------

## d0lby

 *sobers_2002 wrote:*   

> uhhh.........actually there is one more need that i was looking 4ward to..........i have a broadband......and outward net access requires authentication thru a proxy server........does ny ftp client support that ??? i have to upload files to an outside server  

 

Have a look at a program called tsocks - with that, any program can be directed through a proxy or whatever....

----------

## sobers_2002

thanks a lot.......this one seems really cool  :Smile: .....d u have ny idea if this can be used to download bittorent files through proxy??

thankz in adv

Saurabh

----------

## flocchini

 *UberLord wrote:*   

>  *Vulpes_Vulpes wrote:*   
> 
> I go along with you! They even do bugfixes for FileZilla under Wine!
> 
> You have:
> ...

 

gftp doesn't have ssl/tls support   :Sad: 

----------

